# [MAJ] la nouvelle version de DBUS fait tout planter

## Biloute

J'ai mis à jour à gentoo et il m'a installer la derniere version stable de dbus (la 1.2.24), puis j'ai fait un revdep-rebuild qui n'a pas trouvé de liens cassés.

Sauf que maintnenant tous ce qui dépend de hal ne fonctionne plus. C'est à dire Thunar, Wicd, xfdesktop, ...

Avec xfdesktop et thunar j'ai ceci

```
arguments to dbus_connection_send_with_reply_and_block() were incorrect
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Le souci est la mise à jour de glib, qui a tout cassé.

Essaie de mettre à jour dbus-glib, mais de mon côté, j'ai du quasi tout recompiler (car glib est utilisé par pas mal de monde)

```
emerge -1av `equery d glib`
```

----------

## mdos

J'ai eu un probleme similaire,

résolu en ajoutant le flag consolekit à /sys-apps/hal

et ajoutant les utilisateurs dans le groupe plugdev

et un petit reboot de PC pour relancer tout ca

----------

## Biloute

merci pour votre aide mais c'est vraiment le bordel.

Donc j'ai reussi a réparer une partie du systeme. Il me reste encore des problemes avec xfce-terminal (il ne reconnait plus le mot de passe de su) et wicd

Ne me dites pas qu'il faut faire un emerge -e system ou je vais péter un plomb.

----------

## Biloute

J'ai fait un emerge -e world et j'ai toujours des soucis avec Xfce

Par exemple avec xfdesktop j'ai

```
process 7707: arguments to dbus_connection_send_with_reply_and_block() were incorrect, assertion "(error) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((error))" failed in file dbus-connection.c line 3346.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.

  D-Bus not built with -rdynamic so unable to print a backtrace

Abandon
```

Le Bug a l'air connu : https://bugs.gentoo.org/275659

----------

